# Which one is better? Your opinion please!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the second best; I don't like the look of the big whiskers and eyelashes in the first. I bet she'd be happy with either, though


----------



## Bluewinter (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Great work! I think they are both beautiful. The only thing that stands out to me is the first one he appears to have a "kinder" eye.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the second more.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bluewinter said:


> Wow! Great work! I think they are both beautiful. The only thing that stands out to me is the first one he appears to have a "kinder" eye.


Glad you pointed that out to me. iI can darken slightly that area that reads as white of the eye, meaning eye rolled back, meaning unrelaxed horse. He does have some amazing "worried" wrinkles on his eyes, all the time. Very unique face.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the first better , it has captured his expression really well - and I actually like the whiskers and eyelashes.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the second one. The first ones eyes make him look drunk no offence lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally, i really like the first one  though i agree with the others that they are both great!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like the second one. His prominent face whiskers in the first one draw my eye down, making the focal point his nose. In the the second one the focus is his eyes, which I feel is more appropriate.


----------



## oconley (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the second one. I noticed the body on the first one was kind of ...chesty? Either way, your work is so excellent it doesn't even matter! LOL


----------



## jojonono (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW they are really good, I like both of them but I prefer the second!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the first one. I kinda do agree you did put alot on them and stuff. But in the second pic the horse looks grazed. But, in the picture he looks calm and the first one captures that better.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

This is going to be a tough choice for you since there seems to be a difference of opinion on both drawings, each with their own merit. 

In my opinion, I like the first painting more. To me it has more depth over all and doesn't look "rushed" like the second one does. I speak from experience because I have redone drawings before and felt rushed on the second attempt. I also think The first one is more true to Cody's expression. The white paint throws off the tones a little, but not enough to take away from the soft sweet expression in his eye as it pertains to the reference photo. He looks almost scared in the second painting. I personally like the touch with the whiskers and when I look at the painting I am drawn first to the eye and then to the muzzle which is brilliantly done and deserves attention. I think some paintings are most appealing when there are more than one focal point and I think the first painting accomplishes just that. 

This is all just what I am seeing, but both paintings are magnificent and I am sure the client will love either one. Have you considered just showing her both paintings and seeing which one she likes most? Or do you not want her to know you did 2 seperate paintings?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will show her and let her choose. But I loved your critique. YOu see things I don't . it's amazing! I wasn't rushed on the second one, BUT I was feeling ****y at myself and how I had overworked what started out to be a good portrait until it was to the point it no longer satisified me. So, attitude was negative, that's for sure.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So funny because my gut reaction was I liked the first one and then I started reading the posts and then looked at them again and yes I think the whiskers are too much. The second one is the winner. It's very nice!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

This thread is oldish... but I was going through your art journal, and seen a link to this thread, and... I really like the first one best. It has a lot of depth in it, its beautiful! They both are simply AMAZING! Did you show her both? Which one did she pick?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She chose the second one and seemed satisfied with that one.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the first one.

The darker shade highlights the muscle a little better and creates more depth, and I agree, he has a kinder eye. 

This is not to say that they're both not amazing, very beautiful work, both pieces. Any owner would be more than thrilled with either.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

i like the first better- he seems o look more relaxed as he does on the picture, however they are both fantastic!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

There both great. If I had to pick I would chose the second.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the first, the 2nd, he looks scared.


----------

